# Whiskas cat beds



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I hanker after one of the Whiskas cat beds and wondered if anyone knew anyone that sells them? I am watching some on Ebay but don't know what a fair price is for one. 

Thanks!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lol - I only know that Dally Banjo has one! Don't think she will readily part with it though


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL don't blame her! Perhaps there's something similar made of similar material that I can find - want wipe clean and igloo style, not fabric or wicker really. But I do love that Whiskas one.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Tesco do kinda nylon-y beds... I can wipe mine down








available in blue of brown and only £4


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

how cute is that bed i wish they did it in pink rather then brown tho 

whats a whiskers cat bed ? never seen one?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Louie says no he still fits 



this is the cheapest one Ive seen not that Ive been seeing how much there worth or anything  :lol:

CAT HEAD BED BASKET RARE on eBay (end time 15-Aug-10 12:43:15 BST)


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

WHISKAS CAT BED - IMMACULATE - NO LONGER SOLD on eBay (end time 19-Jul-10 21:12:16 BST)

In retrospect these are way out of my budget!


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

KathyM said:


> WHISKAS CAT BED - IMMACULATE - NO LONGER SOLD on eBay (end time 19-Jul-10 21:12:16 BST)
> 
> In retrospect these are way out of my budget!


:eek6:OMG I LOVE IT :eek6:

 dont think id be able to afford 2 of those tho with p&p aswell


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

They had them at petplanet for £29.99, but they're discontinued

Why do they always discontinue the good stuff!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking at the prices of these items, I swear some people think pet owners have "MUG" written on their foreheads.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> Looking at the prices of these items, I swear some people think pet owners have "MUG" written on their foreheads.


this is true ... it is a piece of vaccum formed plastic after all not expensive to make at all


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> Looking at the prices of these items, I swear some people think pet owners have "MUG" written on their foreheads.


Lol are you calling Dally Banjo a mug????? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I bought our's years ago alot cheaper then  they did them in pink to but its was :arf: :lol:


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

we should get them commisioned again some how in all colours 

i wouldnt mind a pink and a blue one


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

A lot of those whiskas things... they become collectors items. Like those freebie toy-things kids get with the McDonald Happy Meals. I would be very HAPPY indeed if I had a collection of those to sell. :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Lol are you calling Dally Banjo a mug????? :lol::lol::lol:


 :scared: now come on Im alot of things but have grown out of being a mug  well hope so :lol:


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> Looking at the prices of these items, I swear some people think pet owners have "MUG" written on their foreheads.


With all due respect, same could be said for many things that I value that someone else might not, and vice versa. Anything is worth whatever someone will pay. I don't spend £400 on pedigree kittens for example (and I'm not belittling others that do or calling them mugs!).


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

I quite like these, but the last price I saw for the auction on ebay was £57. I don't know what it eventually sold for.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

A Buy It Now link was posted earlier with much cheaper versions. :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Whiskas limited edition cat bed on eBay (end time 21-Jul-10 18:47:03 BST)
The price of this one looks quite good :thumbup:


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

This is also an auction so when it ends in 21 hrs time, no doubt it will be around £57 as well.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

KathyM said:


> With all due respect, same could be said for many things that I value that someone else might not, and vice versa. Anything is worth whatever someone will pay. I don't spend £400 on pedigree kittens for example (and I'm not belittling others that do or calling them mugs!).


Considering this has zero to do with what I was talking about, I do not understand why you made this comment.

It was more the issue that as soon as it is to do with pets there are a few more pounds or pence added to it. Like buying cats some ping pong balls from Pets At Home. Suddenly they are worth £2.50 for 4 when you can buy the same items in different packaging for less than £1 for more balls at other stores not aimed at the pet market....


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not sure what that has to do with this query though as I didn't just ask for any plastic thing with a hole in? I asked about the Whiskas ones, and my point was that like anything else, they will be priced at whatever people are willing to pay. If you're aware of a non-pet related item that is the same shape and design for less money then of course I completely understand where you're coming from (and please share!)!


----------



## Teddykins (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, I have a WHiskas cat bed listed for sale on Ebay. These beds are amazing, i bought one when they were available for my two cats and had to buy another as they loved it so much, so they had their own. 100% washable as plastic and very cosy for them to curl up in. Very rare to get hold of now as they are no longer made. Tried to add the link but couldn't, think this will work if you paste it into the address bar.
Kind regards

whiskas bed items - Get great deals on Home Garden, cat head bed items on eBay UK!


----------



## munchkette (Jan 11, 2012)

If anyone's interested I have my Whiskas cat bed for sale on ebay:

ORIGINAL WHISKAS CAT HEAD BED | eBay


----------



## Jordfaith (6 mo ago)

If anyone is still interested I have one of these beds for sale after finding it in my boyfriends dads spare room - Cat Head Bed Whiskas Plastic Cat Pod - Limited Edition | eBay


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jordfaith said:


> If anyone is still interested I have one of these beds for sale after finding it in my boyfriends dads spare room - Cat Head Bed Whiskas Plastic Cat Pod - Limited Edition | eBay


You are replying to something from 2013...


----------

